

 Revealed: the secret evidence of global warming Bush tried to hide - timf
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jul/26/climate-change-obama-administration

======
mixmax
The pictures certainly seem convincing, but they don't necessarily show a
trend.

Here's a picture of Barrows Alaska from 2008 showing that there's as much ice
there as in the July 2007 picture.
<http://blog.politiken.dk/lomborg/files/2009/07/picture-1.png>

I wish these environmentalists would do some proper datacollection and
analysis instead of feeding us half-baked truths. It would further their cause
tremendously.

------
timf
The images: <http://gfl.usgs.gov/Publications.shtml>

